# Goodbye Polly



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

I hope you will not mind me posting this although we actually said goodbye to her 6 months ago, because I don't have a large circle of cat-loving friends and family, they all think I shouldn't make such a fuss, so I haven't really had a chance to talk about her.

She was 16 when we had to have her put to sleep but we had had her since she was 8 weeks old. She was a ginger tabby - no white on her at all - and was rather small and VERY feisty - she wasn't afraid of anything.

My sons were 8 and 10 when we got her so they grew up with her (we had had a cat before whom they loved very much too). She was my birthday present - their dad took them to choose her for me. My youngest chose an "orange" one because he liked the colour.

Over the 16 years we had her, their Dad left, remarried and moved abroad - our lives changed drastically but she stayed the same - not overly affectionate, but full of character and afraid of nothing and no-one. There wasn't a cat she wouldn't take on - no matter how big they were.

She was especially fond of my elder son - she used to come and stand in front him when she was bored and challenge him to have a fight. She knew he was the only one she could get away with biting lol. He was always her favourite - sometimes I would tell her "you were my birthday present - you should like your Mum best!" But of course they like who they like - and we loved her anyway.

She got old but didn't have much illness. Towards the end she was thin and less active. We knew we didn't have much time left with her. One night I came home from work and she was breathless. I told myself she would be OK in a few minutes - it had happened before - but she wasn't. I rang the vet and was told that it sounded bad and to bring her in. My elder son came with me - we knew we wouldn't bring her back.

I have already said that she wasn't a particularly affectionate cat. While we were waiting in the reception my son had the cat basket on his knee with his fingers through the front and she was pressing her head against his hand as hard as she could - I am sure she knew.

We went into the surgery and were told what we had been expecting to hear. The vet asked if we wanted to just leave her with him. I said no - I was staying. I have always stayed with my animals until the end. Just once I left it to my ex-husband, and he left a nervous little cat with a stranger to be put to sleep because he couldn't bear to stay - I never truly forgave him. So I stayed, and because he was her favourite person, my son stayed too. He had never seen an animal put to sleep before.

It was quick of course but after it, I said I wanted to keep her disc - he went out. He said he hadn't realised how deflated, empty and skinny she would look lying there on the table. He couldn't bear to stay any longer. He wished he hadn't stayed except that he had felt he should because he was her favourite. He said she looked like an empty crisp packet and that he would always remember her like that now.

Of course he hasn't - we remembered together as you do all the silly and naughty things she had done. We reminisced that night and plenty of nights after. We were thankful for having had her although she left such a gap.

I said I might not have another cat - we were always a one-cat household, never more that one at a time was our rule - but I wasn't sure ...

But the house was empty, my sons missed her so ... now we have Ruby. She too is ginger but has some white and a funny face with a moustache. She isn't feisty but just very silly and we love her too. But when I get the cat saucer out for her supper, and when I hear her bell tinkling in the garden ... I remember all my cats with love and maybe a few tears, but I try to concentrate on cherishing the one I have while I have the chance.

Thanks for reading - it feels good to share this with like-minded cat loversrcat


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry she is gone and I thank you for sharing her story here. We all help each other by sharing I think. It seems so often the grief isn't acknowledged by non-cat lovers. Hope you and Ruby weave a new long history together.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, I lost a 16 year old cat too last year, she had cancer and I held her in my arms when she was administered the shot.
They leave a large void all out of proportion to their small size, I miss her dearly as I miss her predecessor and I cherish My little Chiquita who is getting on in years.
I'll miss her when she's gone and get another as I can't bear the silence of a house without a cat, it just isn't a home without one.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

kittylion, there's no time limit on grief. Polly sounds like she was a wonderful kitty; I'm so sorry you lost her. 16 is long time to live. I hope my babies live as long as Polly did. As of now, Midnight will be will 8 in September, her sons Star and Lucky will be 7 in June and our baby girl, Momo (Li'l Smokie in my siggy), just turned one in November. Sadly, I did lose a cat at a young age. My Smokey was FeLV/FIV+ and we lost him last year on January 14, just two months shy of his 2nd birthday. I miss him terribly.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

A wonderful tribute, thank you for sharing. Polly will always be in your heart, they each indelibly leave marks on our lives. You honour her by making room for Ruby, another soul to share a portion of your life with.


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I wish I had found this website much sooner.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

That was beautiful, and left me with tears in my eyes. You and your son did the right thing being with her until the end, and although you may have a hard time getting the image out of your mind, it always helps to close your eyes and remember the good times you had, just as you both did. Thank you for sharing your story, you are among friends here and we all understand how deep that grief can be. I am so sorry that you lost dear Polly, but I hope your time with Ruby will be nothing but happiness.


----------



## Church's Mum (Jan 6, 2011)

atback I'm so sorry for your loss. (hugs)


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Polly was clearly a wonderful cat. Ginger's are always a bit special


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*understand the need for fellow cat lovers' support*

oh, kittylion. thanks so much for sharing the memories. it definitely brought tears to my eyes, too. i can certainly understand the need to share your feelings with others who understand the loss of a kitty. they are truly a part of the family. i only just had my eyes opened on how much love you can share with a kitty just a few months ago myself. and i was blown away by the bond we developed. yes, i'm afraid i am one of those people who never had pets growing up and was under the silliest impression that having one would tie me down and be too much responsibility, etc... my husband had dogs and cats growing up and he was always trying to talk me into getting one and i always refused. it wasn't until he took in a stray against my "better" judgement, that my whole world changed. this stray kitty won my heart in a matter of days. i became her mom completely, brushing her everyday, cleaning up her drool, playing with her, letting her sleep on my chest all night...the love i felt was unbelievable. i never understood that before, but now i do. sadly, we lost her to cancer only a few months after we took her in and we were devastated, too. she was taken so suddenly from us that i had no time to absorb the loss, and neither of us could bare to come home to an empty house after that very first night. we went to the humane society immediately and it was like Kitty (our beautiful stray) led us right to "Angel." it was love at first lovebite and we took her home that very day. i am now her mommy cleaning her eyes and nose and ears everyday, and letting her sleep on my chest as Kitty did. there are some nights i only get 3 hours of sleep, but I am happy to stay awake all night if it means being close to Angel. she is such a good girl.

maybe it is true Angel "ties me down" and is a lot of responsibility, but none of that matters to me anymore. i used to LOVE traveling. but now i never want to leave home again because it means leaving Angel. my whole world has turned upside down and i love it!!! i never knew how much i was missing before.

rest in peace, Polly. and peace and eternal love to you and your family and Ruby! You are all very lucky to have each other.


----------

